# North east TTOC meet CANCELLED



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

That time again Wednasday 12th Feb 7:30 at the OK Diner on the A19 whose coming this month :?: 
DATE CHANGED TO THURSDAY 13th


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Think I can make this one ! 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> Think I can make this one ! 8)


We will see mate :wink: :lol:


----------



## philipcrolfe (Jun 17, 2009)

We will be there. Philip & Sue

Cannot do Thursday, sorry Andy. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

:lol: :lol: got the dates wrong, can we make it Tuesday night ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> :lol: :lol: got the dates wrong, can we make it Tuesday night ?


I knew it :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

DATE CHANGED TO THURSDAY 13th


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Can't do Thursday night either.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> Can't do Thursday night either.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


It's Andrews fault :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I know lol

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

might shock everyone and turn up,  its been a long time, but don't hold your breath.


----------



## LewisJS (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and TT ownership, I'm just wondering are these events exclusive to TTOC members?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

LewisJS said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum and TT ownership, I'm just wondering are these events exclusive to TTOC members?


No but I think this one might be canceled but they are held most months so would be good to see you next month


----------



## LewisJS (Jan 15, 2014)

YELLOW_TT said:


> LewisJS said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I'm new to the forum and TT ownership, I'm just wondering are these events exclusive to TTOC members?
> ...


OK thanks, I'll be there next month then


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Now cancelled


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Now cancelled


Oh my mods will be completed by the time you get to see my car

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smc32 (Feb 16, 2014)

When's the next north east meet and where folks ?


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Smc32 said:


> When's the next north east meet and where folks ?


It's always (well nearly always) at the OK diner southbound A19 as it's a good central location for the North East.

Date TBC but hopefully in the next couple of weeks.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Smc32 said:


> When's the next north east meet and where folks ?


Where are you located?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Smc32 said:


> When's the next north east meet and where folks ?


I am in Hartlepool and the next meet should be second Wednesday in March


----------

